# Nanawall



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

Anyone had any experience putting these in? I'm installing about 25 in this remodel I'm doing and would be interested in other's experiences. Both the quality of the product and the whole ordering process....


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Installing what?


----------



## Dansbell (Jul 28, 2007)

I just finished installing cabinets and casework in a retirement fitness center that was installing a NanaWall system between the pool and a gathering room. Most of the building was some kind of glass or other. I don't know much about them but I was impressed with the idea. It reminded me of the folding room room partitions, only you could see through them.


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

Nanawall systems are those large accordion style doors that open completely. I was hoping to get some feedback but looks like no one's putting these in yet? They're the up & coming thing out in So Cal 
http://www.nanawall.com/


----------



## GreenW00D (Aug 2, 2007)

I used to install partition walls for a commercial GC. It was a fairly simple installation even on complex jobs. After installing the track system the most difficult part of the job was handling the panels and maneuvering them on elevators. I have no experience with this manufacturer but I imagine they very similar.


----------



## Holliday (Feb 27, 2008)

*Nana Wall Install*

I am building a new house on the coast of Georgia and the homeowner is wanting to use this type of system. I have never put them in before but I have been researching them pretty hard. Whoever your vendor is for purchasing the NanaWall system should also know of a statewide certified installer. I am in Savannah Ga and my installer will come from Atlanta Ga to install. Also when you use the certified installer, they comeback at the end of 1 year and make any adjustments necessary. The system is very expensive and the install is about 10-15% of the entire system but I wouldn't trust just anyone to install this system. I hope that helps.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*NanaWall Sliding Door Systems - Vancouver*

NanaWall Sliding Door Systems - Vancouver

How did everyone's installs go with the NanaWall. We are working on a new project here in West Vancouver and the home's design will be very contemporary and feature many of these NanaWall sliding doors.

I have a meeting with the NanaWall rep here in Vancouver tomorrow to discuss the drainage requirements of these various door systems. The folks at NanaWall have engineered their product to drain through the bottom channel and our thoughts on the install is to have the door frame's RO recessed so that it can accomodate a torch on system and Troba type or Troba like drain mat - then tile.

The homeowner has request a linear drain infront of the sliding door system and installing this and keeping things in check with the building envelope engineer will be a tricky process. I have two days of research under my belt and hopefully by weeks end can offer up a few options to the engineer and home owner.

Using a Nanawall door system brings the outdoors in and turns both the interior and exterior into one giant space. I love the look and the product looks first rate.

Looking forward to end result. 

JW


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*NanaWall Photo Gallery*

Here is a link to NanaWall's Flicker account. Lot's of great pictures.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nanawall/sets/72157626443565142/

I found a install process account and can't locate it now. I'll keep looking and post the link.

Found it.

Here is another contractor's install pictures...

NanaWall Picasa


https://picasaweb.google.com/113642...ation?authkey=Gv1sRgCK2l1vnoyvvtZg&feat=email

You can see in this album that the NanaWall doors are protected from the elements and simply some BlueSkin is used under the doors bottom plate. The project we are working on will be exposed to the elements so more detail efforts will be needed.



JW


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i installed one of these before,better brush up on your German are you installing screens too? thats a trip its self


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*German Translation of the NanaWall install*

German Translation of the NanaWall install

Thanks for the heads up!

Lucky for me one of my clients is German. He has already translated the ACO LED manual for me. This one may require a dinner or nice botle of Red Wine...




Not sure about the screen as yet. Currently the concept is being passed by the Building Envelope Engineer. With all the new rain screen requirements working with a Building Envelope Engineer has become commonplace here in Vancouver. Lots more meetings and lots of new approaches.

These requirements are wrecking havoc with stock measurements on our everyday stock windows and doors. No longer is it just a 2"x6" or 2"x4" wall - it's that same wall with furring strips, bug screen and such...

It's never Easy :blink:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*NanaWall Sliding Door Systems in Vancouver*

I found quite a few examples of these NanaWall systems here in Vancouver and had a nice lunch last week with Daniel from NanaWall here in North Vancouver.

We discussed his door systems and reviewed many different design possibilities. I'm looking forward to the bottom channel samples he is sending me and the oppurtunity of providing his clients with a linear drainage options to work with these amazing sliding doors.

After reviewing hundreds of online projects over the past week - it appears to me that most of the installs fall into three main groups.

1). No thought to extra drainage.
2). Removable hard-surface with most likely drainage below.
3). Protection from the elements with exterior structures.


Off course the most appealing group to me is the second where instead of being forced to work with a standard sleeper system you could in fact improve the drainage at the entry and go with a permanent landscaping material.

Expansion issues with a tile install and water drainage below a set tile I would think be key factors in the overall layout.

I'll be looking at a second NanaWall project next week in Richmond and look forward to reviewing my plans with the Architect.

JW


----------



## TheHardWay (Jun 9, 2011)

I have installed both Nana Wall and Centor including the screen assemblies. Ours were the impact resistant variety in 10'. HEAVY. 

Use a laser for all horizontal and vertical connections. These things are sensitive. Keep your tracks clean too. My biggest single opening was 15' wide.


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

Man, we spec'd some Nanawalls for a project and believe me that was one of the first things to get taken out to stay on budget. They are sexy, but expensive. How much are 25 going to run?


----------



## nailit69 (Sep 8, 2010)

We just installed a 16' NanaWall door, first time i've ever seen one in person... pretty cool.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Here in Vancouver the NanaWall system runs about $1000 per foot.

I'm still waiting on my bottom plate kit so I can work on some liner drain tie ins.

With our local building codes it is important to remember both water and air need to be kept from the home. I meet with a building envelope engineer up in Whistler and reviewed a couple of concepts. Seems to be a lot to learn and I hope to have a couple of approved installs wrapped up by the end of Fall.

JW


----------



## Old Man (Dec 2, 2009)

The cost of the product is high but the installation is even more daunting. You will need an engineer to calculate the overhead glulam with the right amount of cantilever or they will NOT work right. These panels hang and they weigh as much as a herd of elephants. The bottome track is engineered to channel water away. Follow the instructions very carfully. I have installed two of these, the last one ten footers. Handle with care as not to scratch the glass or frames. Dont rush, pay close attention to details and tolerances. Done right these babies work silky smooth and seal tight.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

I have a 12’ wide Nanawall door and 8’ wide Nanawall window to install, looking for advice on sill drainage for a 2x6 wall


----------

